# OpenOffice.org : changement d'icone



## krigepouh (21 Janvier 2003)

Salut !
Me voilà résolument amoureux de la suite OpenOffice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








 Je lui ai fait une petite icone, mais ce que je voudrais maintenant c'est modifier l'icone des fichiers (textes, tableurs etc...); où se trouvent les ressources correspondantes, comment les modifier ?

Merci


----------

